# Who does Western Pleasure???



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I do! I do!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I _did_ do WP for a while. I rode for a stable called West Coast Morgans and showed their Morgans a bit. 
But in the end I missed the thrill of jumping too much so I started riding english again. 
:]


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

YAY lol

How long have you guys been doing it???

XX


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I rode WP for maybe... 5 or 6 months? Ha ha, just long enough to get pretty good at it before switching again. XD I tend to always want to try different things so I bounce around with the disciplines and styles a lot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i did english for...like... 23 years and I've been doing western for like 5....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I do.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Me - well, actually the all-around, doing a lot of Horsemanship, Trail, Western Riding, Showmanship, HUS, Eq, hack, and the occasional pleasure and reining classes.


----------



## Rubonsky (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi there,
I train and teach Western Pleasure, Western Horsemanship, Trail and Showmanship as well as the all-around Hunt Seat as well.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Me! xD
Western horsemanship and pleasure, showmanship, english equitation and pleasure, and trail.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*i do (kind of) lol*

I ride hunter on the flat, hunter over fences, dressage, tried "english" (saddle seat), western pleasure (not a huge fan honestly to slow for me but what ever yall like) um i played around with barrels (like twice) i have done western riding, and I LOVE REINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it rocks so much i have been riding for 8 years but i have been taking lessons at least 2-3 times a week and i have broke about 8 horses, not one a year but i helped my trainer break them. My thing inequitation I <3 patterns gives me a since of security i guess lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I did WP for a while but I have decided to quit and just stictly do Barrels


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I show AQHA in halter, showmanship, pleasure, horsemanship, hunter under saddle, equitation, trail & western riding.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i do western pleasure! been doing it for 10 yrs now..i guess. its fun and relaxing.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I show APHA western pleasure, horsemanship, trail, huntseat pleasure, equitation and showmanship. Oh, I also do some lounge line when I have a young one.


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

I showed in the all-around Novice Youth and 13 & under classes at Paint shows. I quit though becuase I felt the horses were just treated as machines to beat and spur into loping correctly... I don't know if it was just the area I showed in, but I never saw anyone give a horse a hug and rarely a kind petting (and I'm not saying everyone is like that everywhere, so don't be offended). I think I did that for around 2 years? Blah... happy to be done.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I do showmanship (not very good at it - not "commanding" enough), I do halter (my horse does ok....he's not built like arnold swartzenhorse though), I do western pleasure (I'm learning...) I ride hunt but I havent' competed QH hunt yet.... My horses isn't ready... or ... maybe I'm not ready? I don't know....


----------



## ShanSpastic (Aug 3, 2008)

I do! Well, I do QH all-arounds. I have competed in youth 14-18 and have done okay. Now I'm moving to Amateur. We'll see how that goes....LOL.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

confetti said:


> I showed in the all-around Novice Youth and 13 & under classes at Paint shows. I quit though becuase I felt the horses were just treated as machines to beat and spur into loping correctly... I don't know if it was just the area I showed in, but I never saw anyone give a horse a hug and rarely a kind petting (and I'm not saying everyone is like that everywhere, so don't be offended). I think I did that for around 2 years? Blah... happy to be done.


 
I show at the AQHA shows and I give my horses hugs and kisses all the time. You have to learn to love and trust them to be a good team. 

But some trainers are like that, I think it might have been the area you were in.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I do wp


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

ME! 
- WP, Western EQ, halter, showmanship, trail, western riding


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I do a little bit of everything! =) I have been barrel racing for ten years. Now im trying to get serious about showing. It's kind of nerve-wracking


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

I do too actually i only do HUS and English eq including my other post


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i was in 4H for about 11 years so i was showing in schooling shows WP and showmanship classes adn all that jazz for a while...fun!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I do WP, Western Eq, English pleasure, English Eq, Trail, Showmanship, Halter, and Reining. 
I show APHA AND PtHA and some open and school shows as well


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> I show at the AQHA shows and I give my horses hugs and kisses all the time. You have to learn to love and trust them to be a good team.
> 
> But some trainers are like that, I think it might have been the area you were in.


 
Same here. My babies are loved on soo much. And my trainer loves his horses. I mean he doesn't go around kissing them. But he does show them affection, in a mans way ahha.

Anyways I show 
Pleasure, Hunter Under Saddle, Equitation, Horsemanship, Trail, Showmanship, and Reining.

This coming year it'll basically be Reining and Hunter Under Saddle because my 2YO is going to be doing only HUS this year.

I'll be showing them both AQHA, I use the QH as warm up for my reiner, and then NRHA with my reiner.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

I do :lol:

HUS, WP, Trail, Horsemanship, Showmanship, Hunt Seat Eq, Western riding and the occasional reining class to chase high point awards only


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to a long time ago. this is one of my leased horses i did it with. we were at a regional paint show in these photos.











Me in showmanship


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

I do...I show the AQHA Circuit fairly regularly, I live in Ocala, FL so i show at the Gold Coast and Gulf Coast almost every year. I show Western Pleasure, Showmanship(and if you show AQHA I'm sure you know T.W. and I finally beat him ), Hunter Eq., Cutters, Ropers, Reiners, you name it I have done it literally...I grew up in the rodeo circuit but my step mom always showed hunters so I drifted toward the show horses in 2000 and have been back and forth since then.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I would always want to show in florida. warm weather.lol. you beat tw grose.lol. that's really good!


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I do wp. I never tried english.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember when my instructor wanted me to learn how to post in a english saddle cause she wanted me to do all around my butt was really sore for at least a week.lol. Just doing a sitting trot was painful.lol. Now i don't even think about it, just hop on the saddle and do whatever i need to do.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I show All-Around...
WP, HUS, SMS, HMS, English Eq, Bareback...

Oh, and if your BUTT hurts when you post, you're doing it wrong


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah because i was just learning how to do it.lol.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

hi DimonR - that horses name wouldnt be JR was it??? he looks just like a horse we used to have around 02 in our barn in Culleoka, TN


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Omg yes it is. Johnny rodgers owned him. i can't beleive it's him.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a better pic of him.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

that is amazing!!! I worked for Johnny for 3 years and lived with him - i amm from australia but had the time of my life with Johnny :lol: I knew that was him as soon as i saw the picture but thought that i was crazy!!! that is pretty funny - small world hey......


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Omg that is amazing.lol. really small world. Johnny was like a grandfather to me! I miss him so much! do you know tara eubanks.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i do alittle with my 8 year old i he seems to do pretty good . It gets him calm so by the time barrels come around hes centered in and ready to go instead of freaking out over small things


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

I do
VVVVVV


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I show western pleasure on the morgan circuit.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I do, but not at the huge breed shows


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

diamonr4ever said:


> Omg that is amazing.lol. really small world. Johnny was like a grandfather to me! I miss him so much! do you know tara eubanks.


know the name but can not place the face - have you got a picture???


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I show in Western Pleasure occasionally, but more often in Halter. I only show at local open shows, though, not professionally.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

I do all of them... But mostly trails!!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I show in everything! Well almost. I've been showing at open shows in halter, showmanship, Western Pleasure, Horsemanship, Trail and speed events. Starting English this year and hopefully Western Riding. I am also hoping to move up to Buckskin circuit! Excited and nervous about it!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

western riding is a very hard class cowgirlfitzy, word of advice - make sure you horse is well prepaired before you attempt it or you may find that you rattle him for your other pattern classes. Good luck on the Buckskin circuit though!!! Hope you enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I Love Lane said:


> western riding is a very hard class cowgirlfitzy, word of advice - make sure you horse is well prepaired before you attempt it or you may find that you rattle him for your other pattern classes. Good luck on the Buckskin circuit though!!! Hope you enjoy it!!!!!


 
Oh I know Thanks for the advice. We just started flying lead changes so I doubt we will be ready for it this year. I just really like patterns. He is really smart though so I guess we will see!


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

I show APHA all around with Real Scootnanza.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Oh I know Thanks for the advice. We just started flying lead changes so I doubt we will be ready for it this year. I just really like patterns. He is really smart though so I guess we will see!


that's great! good luck - you will have a ball


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

check out this guy...... what a legend!!!!! I want him.......


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

cowgirlfitzy - take a look at the style of this pony.......


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I love them both! That POA looks angry at times tho. That was funny when he tried to bite the judge! HaHa! I can't wait to start showing again! I'm going to a QH show this weekend to watch! I wish it was me!

Thats a gorgeous paint you have as your avatar!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks- Her name is Ima Lover Too, she was world champ as a yearling. She is just 2 in this photo but she is probably 8 now i think???? Biting, kicking brat she was .......... lol


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm starting to do all of them at the south park shows this year. But I have to wait to practice because my barn doesn't have an indoor arena.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i do!! i do it all the time, i also show...


----------



## horsecrazycool (Feb 17, 2009)

I was doing westrn pleasure for like 5 yrs. then i went to english for 2 but im back to western, and i love it


----------



## tomahawksmom (Feb 19, 2009)

I rode english my frist year then went to western pleasure han have been ever since so I have been riding wp for 14 years. and love ever minute of it.


----------



## MyMazuriGoldMine (Mar 12, 2009)

hey i do western pleasure.. mostly trail riding. i learned how to ride , english, i rode english for golly 7 or 8 yrs then i switched to wp and have been riding wp ever since.. but i do tend to switch off and on every now and then just for a change. i also like to try new disaplines


______________________
Mauri's best friend for life


----------

